# [réseau]système de fichiers réseau pour portables

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Jusqu'ici, j'utilisais NFS pour partager des fichiers sur mon réseau local.

Ainsi, je partage :

Mon arbre portage

Mes distfiles

Mes fichiers persos (musiques, films, documents...)

Mais comment faire avec un portable ? Un portable, on le deconnecte du réseau filaire pour le passer en wifi, on le met en sommeil. Même si j'ai mis l'option "démonter les nfs à la mise en veille", il y a des fois où ça plante !

N'existe t-il pas un bon moyen pour résoudre ça ?

J'ai regardé du côté de codafs, mais le truc nécessite une authentification spéciale (un poil chiant) mais surtout, il ne supporte pas les gros fichiers (alors qu'un serveur domestique se retrouve facilement à partager des films hd de 5 go).

Un sshfs ? Ainsi, au bout de 15 minutes d'inactivité, on coupe la connexion sans râler, et avec les clés, on se passe de mots de passe. Une petite jointure des cartes réseaux (pour basculer du eth au wifi sans que ça se voit), et hop. Mais sshfs supporte t-il bien les gros fichiers tels que les films ou les distfiles ?

Cette question me fait ch... depuis plusieurs années, et aucune des solutions tentées ne fonctionnait (jusqu'ici, elles étaient toute basées sur nfs).

----------

## El_Goretto

Ohhh, attends voir, j'avais regardé il y a quelques temps CODA, ou un système de fichier du genre. Il me semble qui passe en mode hors-connexion quand il n'accède plus au serveur et tente un "merge" automatique quand la reconnexion se fait (sous réserve qu'il n'y ait pas de conflit).

De mémoire, il n'y a pas que coda sur le créneau, jette un coup d'oeil et tiens nous au courant de tes explorations  :Smile: 

Ca devrait faire ce que tu souhaites.

--

edit: glusterFS, j'avais essayé aussi, ça a le vent en poupe, contrairement à coda, si j'ai bien compris à l'époque.

----------

## 22decembre

justement, c'est coda que j'ai vu. Il parait bien (de base). Maisd achoppe dès qu'on regarde plus attentivement ! Ainsi, il supporte pas les gros fichiers...

----------

## netfab

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> N'existe t-il pas un bon moyen pour résoudre ça ?
> 
> Un sshfs ? Ainsi, au bout de 15 minutes d'inactivité, on coupe la connexion sans râler, et avec les clés, on se passe de mots de passe. Une petite jointure des cartes réseaux (pour basculer du eth au wifi sans que ça se voit), et hop. Mais sshfs supporte t-il bien les gros fichiers tels que les films ou les distfiles ?
> ...

 

J'ai déjà testé sshfs sur le réseau local pour partager distfiles et packages, çà fonctionne. Ya juste un hic lorsque tu essayes d'emerger des paquets ayant des distfiles exécutables/auto-extractibles, par exemple les drivers nvidia, çà plante lamentablement, mais je peux comprendre que ce cas de figure particulier n'est pas spécialement prévu à la base, donc finalement je déconseille  :Mr. Green: 

Pour ton problème, je serais tenté dans ta situation d'écrire un bon vieux script shell pour démonter/remonter les partages NFS lorsque la connexion réseau est modifiée. Quand tu débranches ton câble réseau pour lancer le wifi et inversement, une commande bien placée pour relancer le bouzin ? Il y a pas de scripts de détection réseau prévus pour ce genre de situation ?

----------

## 22decembre

y a ifplug, mais comme d'hab, faut écrire son script soi-même, ce que je m'efforce d'éviter de faire car là, assurement, y a bug ! (rappel : 99 % des bugs viennent d'un endroit entre la chaise et le clavier).

sinon, j'aimerais autant que faire se peux eviter d'avoir à taper une commande pour remonter les partages réseaux. Ceci doit se faire en root, je pense que root doit intervenir le moins possible, et il y a des moments où root n'est pas présent (cas typique : ma moitié prend l'ordinateur...) !

Donc un script qui automatise, je veux bien. Mais pas de commande (enfin, si possible) ! Et le script (qui fera un umount sur nfs non ?) supportera t-il le umount APRÈS qu'on ait débranché l'iface ? C'est là un problème avec nfs !

Ou alors, faut trouver une option qui fasse que nfs supporte la déconnexion brutale, là ce serait le pied !

----------

